# Going to Plo



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Leaving soon, ill post some updates. 

Solarlunar tides4fishing says avg coefficient. And is forecasting a low level of activity. But eh...

Gotta practice my distance casting with my conventionals

Enjoy the ocean

And test out bucktails and surface poppers.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Tides4fishing may be accurate about tide times but thats about it. I swear every trip it says it'll be an "excellent day for fishing"... then we get skunked along with everyone else there lol

Anyhow, assuming the prediction to be BS, I hope you prove em wrong! Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry guys i was busy.... 

Started at like 4. Fished the causeway by the way front. 

Nobody was catching anything, but my 12 ft rod was. I pulled up the heftier croakers from 4 to 7pm. 

Nothing but croakers so far. No spot. No blues. And you guys know. Striped bass are seldomly found...

After the sunset i just kept bringing up 9/10 inch croakers and tossed em all back. 

Right now its dead. Might cook my ramen noodles lol.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh and a nice man helped me learn to cast my squidder. 

Its sweet cause i dont birdsnest anymore. Watching him do it live really made me understand. 

But no matter what i do or try. It always goes left. My rod tip just bends left during flight and my sinker is like a 30° angle left from where i am. 

Over the shoulder. Like tommy farmer. Slower. Faster. Stronger. Release later. Earlier. All the same. Goes left.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Oh and a nice man helped me learn to cast my squidder.
> 
> Its sweet cause i dont birdsnest anymore. Watching him do it live really made me understand.
> 
> ...


Accuracy is in the position of your feet.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha i cant seem to figure it out. I had a few good ones though. 

Its dead now. Caught 2 spot though. Both very slim. 

Croaker galore, threw em back. Kept like 3 more 11 inchers.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty dead still. Just going to kill the rest of my bait, atleast the bloodworms. And its lights out


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

catman said:


> Accuracy is in the position of your feet.


Catman, that is great advice. But its lacking just a little something lol.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Accuracy is in the position of your feet.


Great point! I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

At least you caught some fish, i got skunked at solomons pier all day wednesday ,I did see a couple of spot and croaker being pulled up and thats it


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Im going to post some pictures when i can get to a pc. Cant upload pics from mobile.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

What bait was working??


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Oh and a nice man helped me learn to cast my squidder.
> 
> Its sweet cause i dont birdsnest anymore. Watching him do it live really made me understand.
> 
> ...


Do you hold the very butt of your rod? And what is your starting feet position and end postition. Like golf the direction your torso is facing relative to your feet position can throw you off.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

mepps3 said:


> What bait was working??


I used bloodworm and squid. Both worked really well. Squid probably had the edge, i had a lot of double headers. If i kept everything, which i could... All 10+. I would have maxed creel. . . it was chuck city that night. 

I only kept the 11+ and 3 spot which i froze for a bluefish trip.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Do you hold the very butt of your rod? And what is your starting feet position and end postition. Like golf the direction your torso is facing relative to your feet position can throw you off.


Yea i hold all the way down till my pinky palm hits the butt cap. 

From my straight on target, my feet are like 60 degrees turned, than i take a step like im about to throw a football and turn and point that foot straight to my target. 

My hands start low, and i turn and start to raise it up like im trying to throw a spear. Than i keep my left elbow locked out and left hand high, and do the push pull once my left hand is infront of me. 

I think my right hand isnt coming over my shoulder on the push pull. From the swing its sideways on a tilted axis. 

I might think im throwing over my shoulder, but its basically a good cast on the wrong axis.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Either way im happy i dont backlash anymore. I threw probably 50 times yesterday. Before i would only throw 10-20 since the birdsnesting took so much time and caused problems while fishing.

And it was just aggrivating. Throwing left is a huge improvement lol. Left but it still goes far.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

This was the biggest croaker at 13" mentioned previously. Its the one facing almost perfectly flat, above the squid box. 









at the causeway at night, all byyyy myyy selfffff









6 am sunrise, strange watching the world slowly turn bright when you didn't sleep yet.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Thats basically what i would have said and posted if i could post images through mobile. But uh better late than never huh guys.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

You can use photobucket app.

Nice catch


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Very nice, interesting report. Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Very nice Jeff. Looks like dinner for 2 and that ain't too shabby.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

you love going PLO Jeff  lol... you still work on the weekends? txt me if u're free and want to head down to va beach for some real fishing =)


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

catman said:


> Very nice Jeff. Looks like dinner for 2 and that ain't too shabby.


Haha thanks, that picture of the cooler was at sunset though. I was fishing till 5 am. I caught a lot more 11-12" and threw back many 10.5". Or any 11-12 that seemed skinny.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

thr3e said:


> you love going PLO Jeff  lol... you still work on the weekends? txt me if u're free and want to head down to va beach for some real fishing =)


Haha closest i got to decent saltwater. 

I still work weekends though. Always wed and thurs off, i think i have your number still and you show up on kakoa talk lol

But yeah. I need some real fishing haha, im throwing 12 ft rods and i can barely feel these croakers. Most of the time i think i have a fish, but its just my 6 oz sinker...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hueski said:


> You can use photobucket app.
> 
> Nice catch


Thanks ill get that, and somebody can attach the images for me after i post links huh.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Why all the bright lights???? Stick some neon sticks to the tips of your rods instead...

Sandcrab


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

You can copy and paste right then and there while you are posting your comment.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Why all the bright lights???? Stick some neon sticks to the tips of your rods instead...
> 
> Sandcrab


I need those lights. Headlight is good. But its not enough.


----------

